# WIN32, Xmanager sur PC... et sur mac?



## nebogipfel (24 Novembre 2001)

Salut,

Je suis un p'tit newbie dans l'univers OS X, et plus généralement d'UNIX. J'ai donc quelques questions pour vous "coincer" (hmm...).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je cherche l'équivalent sur OS X des logiciels "WIN32" ou "Xmanager" que l'on trouve sur PC. Mais attention, je cherche un équivalent qui gère OBLIGATOIREMENT l'OpenGL.

En effet, j'en aurai besoin pour lancer à distance à partir de mon mac connecté en réseau, le logiciel de CAO surpuissant ("IDEAS 8"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de mon école qui tourne sur UNIX.

Vous avez donc compris ma question :  quel soft puis-je donc utiliser pour arriver à mes fins machiavéliques???

Merci bcp!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2001)

si ton soft tourne sous x window, installe Xfree, et ca marchera surement.
c'est expliquer dans un thread pas trop loin de celui-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre il faudra une mini formation unix pour regler les differents parametres


----------



## nebogipfel (24 Novembre 2001)

J'ai effectivement installer Xfree86 4.1, aprés avoir d/l le package correspondant sur le site apple/macosx/doWnload.

J'ai ensuite lancé Xdarwin (en rootless). L'interface m'a d'ailleurs surpris par sa ... sobriété !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puis j'ai fait mon _telnet _ sur la station UNIX ou se trouve mon logiciel de CAO. Le réseau a été reconnu sans pb.

En temps normal, lorsque je travaille sur la station, pour lancer le soft IDEAS8 je tape: _ideas8 -d ogl_ . Mais lorsque je l'ai lancé du mac, niet...!

Mais je sais qu'il est possible d'utiliser les librairies graphiques direct3D en tapant (à partir d'un Xterm sous PC par exemple) : _ideas8 -d d3d_ . Et je me doute bien que sur mac, ca va pas me servir à grand chose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc : Xfree (ou Xdarwin??) ne semble pas gérer l'OpenGL en standard. alors *comment faire ??* . La premiere personne qui me donne la solution de ce problème, je lui offre une sucette.








Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2001)

si l'openGL est gere (tu n'as pas lu les autres tread qui en parle?),
mais que vaut ta variable d'environement DISPLAY sur la station UNIX ou tu fais ton login?
pour ca apres le telnet tu tapes:
echo $DISPLAY
si elle te donne l'adresse IP de ton mac, c'est un bon debut,
sinon tu dois la modifier pour que les fenetres x partent sur ton mac et ne restent pas surplace.
pour la modifier:
setenv DISPLAY ton_adresse_ip:0.0
mais avant ton telnet tu dois autoriser les messages x sur ta machine local, en l'occurence, ton mac.
pour ca tu fais xhost +
ou xhost + adresse_ip_du_server (c'est moins passoire)
d'autre part, tout ca tu le fait dans un xterm, pas dans Terminal.app
et enfin, si tu veux en savoir plus, c'est par la:
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=26&t=000108

[24 novembre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## nebogipfel (24 Novembre 2001)

merci bcp pour tes info intéressantes. J'ai tout essayé, et j'ai d'ailleurs approfondi mes recherhes.

Malheureusement, le logiciel ne semble toujours pas vouloir gérer l'OpenGL. J'ai cherché d'autres thread sur le forum, mais rien trouvé de concluant...

D'où ma question: Si Xdarwin gère l'OpenGL, comment activer les librairies correspondantes? Et est-il nécessaire d'installer WindowMaker (ou autres Gnome par ex...) par dessus??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2001)

sur quel Unix tourne ton soft?


----------



## nebogipfel (25 Novembre 2001)

J'ai la chance de travailler sur station SGI, système:IRIX Release 6.5


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2001)

je ne veux pas dire de betises, mais je crois que SGI utilise a la fois X11, et leur propre systeme de fenetre pour tout ce qui est OpenGL, et GLUT. X windows possede une couche reseaux qui n'est pas compatible avec les performance 3D des stations SGI.
Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas si les appli ecrite pour OpenGL Irix sont exportable.
tu peux, une fois logger sur ta station SGI faire un 
ldd sur ton appli. ldd te donne la liste des library dynamiques utilisees. Ca te donneras une idee de l'utilisation de X11, ou d'autres library telles que glut_windows.so. 
J'ai rencontre quelques difficultees pour compiler de l'openGL sur SGI (alors que ca devrait etre plus simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nebogipfel (25 Novembre 2001)

Je viens juste d'installer Xtools, pour essayer.

J'ai deja "l'impression" que Xtools gère mieux l'OpenGL (pleins de petites appli sont fournies, et elle gère OGX, mais je sais pas ce que c'est...)
Par contre j'ai lancé le soft aprés avoir configurer le DISPLAY etc.... et j'ai un type d'erreur que je n'avais pas avant.
Je suis maintenant a peu prés sur qu'il s'agit d'un pb de librairie openGL, et je vais essayer plusieurs variantes.

Enfin, la commande _ldd_ ne semble pas vouloir marcher sur le soft. Et je ne vois pas comment feinter.

Bon, allez, au boulot...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2001)

de toutes facons,
il faut pas t'attendre a des performances sufiisante pour uriliser sont soft.
a moins que ta connexion avec la SGI soit de 10 ou 100 MB


----------



## nebogipfel (25 Novembre 2001)

hmmm....j'ai une connexion rézo 100MB...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2001)

chez toi?


----------



## nebogipfel (25 Novembre 2001)

ben ouiap!

je vis dans une résidence, et avec tous les autres étudiants on dispose d'un réseau 100Mb.
A titre indicatif, il y a actuellement 63 ordi perso connectés sur ce réseau. Je te raconte pas la quantité hallucinante de mp3 et de divx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je suis le seul mac...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

ok, je vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je viens de voir si ldd existait ssur irix, 
visiblement non, mais j'ai trouve un equivalent:

elfdump -Dl ton_binaire

-Dl pour dynamic library, ca doit etre dans /usr/bin


----------



## nebogipfel (26 Novembre 2001)

malheureusement, la commande _elfdump_ ne passe pas. 
Et je te tiens à te dire que la commande 
par contre, je me demandais si c'était possible que je copie toutes les librairies dispo sur la station IRIX et que je les copie dans mes librairie Xtools.


----------



## nebogipfel (26 Novembre 2001)

bon je fini ma phrase:

Je tiens à te dire que la commande ldd marche sur IRIX, mais qu'elle ne marche pas. j'ai essayé sur plein d'autres appli et j'ai toujours la meme erreur:

ldd: Error: Cannot stat ideas8 

voila.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2001)

non, tu ne peux pas copier les library IRIX sur ton mac, c'est du binaire pour mips, pas pour ppc


----------

